# In search of a sauce/glaze



## rcfire77 (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a suace or glaze for ribs that uses honey & molasses? I am trying to recreate a rib sauce from a local BBQ joint that had sold what they called a "South Carolina" rib that was a sweet clearish finish on a rack of ribs. Unfortunatly the place went out of bisiness a few months ago so I can't get the recipe. My wife loved them and they were pretty tasty. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eman (Aug 21, 2011)

Melt a stick of butter , Add   1cup molasses. add 1/2 tsp, liquid crab boil . if you like a vinegar twang add 1 tbsp of apple cider vinegar. heat to simmer . after you get your ribs out of the foil (if you use 3-2-1.) apply glaze in the last 30 min. If you dont use foil just glaze in last 30 min.

 Molasses will burn if you put t on to early.


----------



## rcfire77 (Aug 21, 2011)

Crab boil huh? Never used that for any thing. What kind of flavor does that bring to the party? I personally would llike the vinegar but the wife is looking for the sweet taste so I'll leave that out on this batch.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2011)

Try this, She'll love it!

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

I was AMAZED...NO ADDITIONAL SAUCES NEEDED!!! BEST RIBS I EVER ATE!!!   UPDATE...I just used this on a BUTT...AWSOME!!!!  

Check the Rack of Baby Backs in the center of this plate...I think this is what you want...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, JJ

Next ribs I do, I'm going to try that sauce!


----------



## windshield king (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm with you Al !


----------



## eman (Aug 22, 2011)

rcfire77 said:


> Crab boil huh? Never used that for any thing. What kind of flavor does that bring to the party? I personally would llike the vinegar but the wife is looking for the sweet taste so I'll leave that out on this batch.


I use crab boil in alot of stuff i cook even  a drop in my scrambled eggs . The liquid is a concentrate so a lil goes a long way.


----------



## vortreker (Aug 27, 2011)

Hats off to Chef JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone...But I'm curious as to what RCFIRE77 did with our suggestions????...JJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome JJ.  For sure have to try that next time!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

JJ I have ribs on right now with your glaze on them, about 1 more hour in the foil.

Can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> JJ I have ribs on right now with your glaze on them, about 1 more hour in the foil.
> 
> Can't wait to see how they come out.


I look forward to seeing them too!!!!


----------



## carpetride (Aug 31, 2011)

Not my original creation but I've used it a few times.  Good enough to keep in my file

1/3 cup honey
1/4 BBQ sauce
1/4 apple juice
1/8 cup cider vinegar
1/8 cup bourbon


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2011)

Carpetride...That sounds REAL GOOD too...Now I can tell the Mrs., "But Honey, I have to get Maker's Mark! It's for a RECIPE!"...JJ


----------



## rcfire77 (Sep 2, 2011)

RCFire77 works for an Emergency Management agency in central NJ and unfortunetly hasn't been able to put together more than 8 hours in a row off since last week because that Irene chick blew into town...I might get a day or two off this weekend and, after I sleep for what I hope is going to be a long time, I will get something going in the smoker. I did smoke my first butt last Friday night into Saturday but I had to pull it to finish in the oven because the storm got too bad to keep the smoker going. I didn't even get to eat any of it until Monday when I took it to a firestation I was detailed to work out of. I managed to get some rolls and share it with my fellow firefighter and EMS workers. I didn't post it because I didn't have time to take any pictures (no pics-didn't happen). It did come out good though. MIght have a temp issue in the smoker because of the amount of time it took to finish. It was an 8# butt and it went in to the smoker around 2330 on Friday night. It hit 165 about 0800 on Saturday and I foiled it. The problem was the temp didn't move much in the next 7 hours. I understand about the plateau issue but that seems like an extremely long time to be plateauing at. It didn't finish until 1930, when it hit 200*. And that was after I pulled it from the smoker at 1630, when the meat temp was ony 177*, and put it in the oven. That is only a 12* rise in over 8 hours while it was in the smoker after foiling. Based on what I had read here it should have been done (allowing 2 hours/pound) around 1530 on Saturday.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

South Carolina BBQ is usually a mustard based sauce. That may be the secret you're missing. Don't know. I like to add molasses and bourbon to Sweet Baby Ray's. It's delish.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 3, 2011)

rcfire77 said:


> RCFire77 works for an Emergency Management agency in central NJ and unfortunetly hasn't been able to put together more than 8 hours in a row off since last week because that Irene chick blew into town...I might get a day or two off this weekend and, after I sleep for what I hope is going to be a long time, I will get something going in the smoker. I did smoke my first butt last Friday night into Saturday but I had to pull it to finish in the oven because the storm got too bad to keep the smoker going. I didn't even get to eat any of it until Monday when I took it to a firestation I was detailed to work out of. I managed to get some rolls and share it with my fellow firefighter and EMS workers. I didn't post it because I didn't have time to take any pictures (no pics-didn't happen). It did come out good though. MIght have a temp issue in the smoker because of the amount of time it took to finish. It was an 8# butt and it went in to the smoker around 2330 on Friday night. It hit 165 about 0800 on Saturday and I foiled it. The problem was the temp didn't move much in the next 7 hours. I understand about the plateau issue but that seems like an extremely long time to be plateauing at. It didn't finish until 1930, when it hit 200*. And that was after I pulled it from the smoker at 1630, when the meat temp was ony 177*, and put it in the oven. That is only a 12* rise in over 8 hours while it was in the smoker after foiling. Based on what I had read here it should have been done (allowing 2 hours/pound) around 1530 on Saturday.


20 hrs on an 8lb butt is a very long time, what are you using for a smoker and at what temp were you cooking?

I find that cooking to temp is reliable enough when I cook butts on the kettle but not so much when I use the Chargriller offset. when I use the CG I often go with how the much or how little resistance I feel when inserting the probe into the meat. I have had butts cook for 14hrs on it and only get to 182° and yet make perfectly delicious pulled pork.


----------



## rcfire77 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an MES40 digital model. I have made a few things in it already and cook times seemed to be consistant with what was expected. I set the temp for 240*. I have the meat on the third shelf from the bottom, which is where I have cooked everything else so far. I used an AMZEN pellet smoker for smoke production for the first time (and it worked perectly once I got it lit correctly). Like I said in my post above it seem to cruise up to 165* in about 8 hours, which to me seem about the right amount of time. But like I also said above, to only go up 12* in the next 8+ hours after foiling is a little slow I think. If the weather holds tomorrow I am going to do some temperature checks inside the unit to see how accurate it is at different levels inside. I used three different thermometers (one digital remote, one digital quick-read, and an old fashion analog quick-read) and they are all pretty much right on in the ice water/boiling water tests so I know it's not the thermometers. I have cooked by sight and feel on my grill for quite a while so I could do that once I get a few butts under my belt to see what the proper resistance should be.


----------

